# Fluval Edge with LED lights?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi All,

I've often admired but never tried the Fluval Edge, largely because I'm not really handy enough to modify the lighting for plants the way that many seem to.

Now, I see that the new Fluval Edge (6 and 12 gallon) come with LED lights. How are these working out for plants? Has anyone tried the LEDs that come from Fluval with these tanks?

I don't need to grow challenging plants, but I do like a planted tank. In the small tanks, I've found the Ebi and the Marineland Eclipse 6 to be quite good for easy plants.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I added the Fluval LED #295117 @ $40 for the 2 to the Fluval Edge I bought at the VAHS auction a couple of weeks ago.
I got them last week they are a lot brighter and my plants seem to be doing well.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The bulb by Fluval is 10,000K at $35 plus HST for two. AC low-voltage. I picked up DC 6,000K from GBL for 10.50 ea incl tax. I believe they are both 1.7/1.8W each.

You will have to replace the stock transformer with a 12V DC transformer. They are fairly common. You may even have one already for some of your old electronics. If not Princess Auto has them for under $5. You will have to splice the transform to the wire that comes with the Edge.

IMO, the LEDs is a bit dim for light. Below is a link to what I did to mine - was Tazzy_Toon's  I laid a Marineland LED fixture on top as well.

I believe TangDaddy used the LED bulbs. Just saw Mike's feed back above as well 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/fluval-edge-renovated-tank-14-a-21995/

I believe HomeDepot now has MR11 LED at $20. Not sure what wattage and likely 3,000K.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Mikebike, are the lights that you added made by Fluval for the Edge? Or are they made for some other tank and so would have to be cut, glued, and re-ballasted or whatever for the tank? I am not very keen on doing anything with electricity that close to the water so would like to use lights made by the manufacturer.



mikebike said:


> I added the Fluval LED #295117 @ $40 for the 2 to the Fluval Edge I bought at the VAHS auction a couple of weeks ago.
> I got them last week they are a lot brighter and my plants seem to be doing well.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Gklaw,

Thank you for the useful link to your post.

I don't think that I am up to splicing wires and replacing transformers. Not for something that is going to hang above water and likely to be played with by the cat, anyway.

I am always fascinated by the things that hobbyists can do, though. Thank you for the info!



gklaw said:


> The bulb by Fluval is 10,000K at $35 plus HST for two. AC low-voltage. I picked up DC 6,000K from GBL for 10.50 ea incl tax. I believe they are both 1.7/1.8W each.
> 
> You will have to replace the stock transformer with a 12V DC transformer. They are fairly common. You may even have one already for some of your old electronics. If not Princess Auto has them for under $5. You will have to splice the transform to the wire that comes with the Edge.
> 
> ...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought the Fluval brand replacement for Halogen LED bulbs.

They were still in the carton of new products that Petland in S Surrey had received from Hagen.

I bought all they had: 2 packages for my 2 Edge light bars.
They worked with the 12 halogen low voltage transformers without any modifications.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

This is my Fluval Edge with the LED lights that Fluval sells as replacements for the halogen bulbs.

I'm using these light with the original 12 V power supples that originally powered the halogen bulbs


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The Fluval bulbs are 12V AC


----------

